# SP101 hurts my knuckle



## bisbob (Sep 25, 2010)

Went to Rex's Range to try out some different pistols. Chose the Ruger SP101 .357.
Fired off a few rounds and noticed two things. The noise was considerably louder than my 1911.
And the knuckle of my right hand behind the trigger guard was getting smacked with every round.
So I hated the experience, but I figure it must be user error. I thought my grip was correct. Tried different stances, and progressively came to the conclusion I should stick to semi-automatic weapons.


----------



## usmcj (Sep 23, 2011)

Have an experienced shooter evaluate your grip. I have .357's by Colt, and S&W..... I can shoot 'em all day at the range with no discomfort. The extra noise is from the gasses escaping sideways, from between the cylinder face, and the forcing cone... in addition to what comes out of the muzzle.


----------



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

Hi All,
I purchased a Taurus Judge (.45/410) last May as a novice shooter and have always had that same problem. I would describe it more as a "bite" but didn't stop me from having a good time shooting it (although I couldn't do a 'bunch' of shooting either). I "thought" I read somewhere that you can get a 'trigger-shoe' for the guard?? Is that suppose to help in that department, or am I confusing the issue here? Don't mean to steal the thread but thought it was interesting to find someone with the same problem. I 'am' assuming from yours and usmcj's comments that your SP101 is a revolver, correct?


----------



## bisbob (Sep 25, 2010)

DickO said:


> Hi All,
> I purchased a Taurus Judge (.45/410) last May as a novice shooter and have always had that same problem. I would describe it more as a "bite" but didn't stop me from having a good time shooting it (although I couldn't do a 'bunch' of shooting either). I "thought" I read somewhere that you can get a 'trigger-shoe' for the guard?? Is that suppose to help in that department, or am I confusing the issue here? Don't mean to steal the thread but thought it was interesting to find someone with the same problem. I 'am' assuming from yours and usmcj's comments that your SP101 is a revolver, correct?


Yep. The Ruger SP 101. Got some good tips elsewhere about changing the grips so the index finger is above the middle finger, rather than in front of it. Not sure if trigger shoe is how it is named, but I need to Google the term.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

Try a different set of grips on the firearm, houge or packs and is if that helps. have several .357 mags and first thig I do is change the grips on the gun. Also try practicing with .38 spl and work into heavy magnum loads and try some other loads to see what works better for you.
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I have a 686 .357 with 6 inch barrel. Have no problems with triger guard bite. I know, different revolver, but I am wondering, there is no mention as to barrel length. I started looking for the sp101 in a snubby but ended up with this 6 incher. Wondering if I avoided a problem by going long. I have heard that recoil, and to me that is the bang factor pushing the pistol back into the hand, is increased or atleast noticed more in short guns.


----------



## DickO (Sep 27, 2012)

That could very well be 'Younguy' (how appropriate... I'm probably much older than you... ). Anyway, my 'Judge' has a two inch barrell. Don't know what 'bisbob's' .357 has. Still, for my infrequent use, I can put up with the 'bite'. Will, however, double check on different grips; although the ribbed rubber ones I have feel very good and, I'm sure, absorb a good bit of recoil.


----------

